# كتاب : كيف تصمم و تصنع صاروخ صغير ذو وقود سائل



## ameeno (1 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


لقد إنتهيت من كتابة الجزء الأول من كتاب: _كيف تصمم و تصنع صاروخ صغير ذو وقود سائل_. وهو كتاب باللغة العربيه يتعرّض لأساسيات صناعة الصواريخ التي تعمل بالوقود السائل. أرجو أن ينال إعجابكم







رابط للتحميل : 

http://www.mediafire.com/?u5ueac39acdne7s


*ملاحظة : بعد القراءة نرجوا من الأعضاء طرح تساؤلاتهم و مناقشة الموضوع (لتعم الفائده) *على رابط الموضوع الأساسي :

*مشروع صناعة صاروخ. للجادين فقط !!!*​


----------



## المحجوب توتي (9 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكور على الربط تم تحميل الكتاب بنجاح
http://www.mediafire.com/?u5ueac39acdne7s


----------



## mailzlt (1 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك كل الخير


----------



## أبو أنس المصري (1 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكور


----------



## مجتبى عثمان (10 فبراير 2011)

مشكور
ممكن مزيد من المراجع باللغة العربيه؟


----------



## ahmed_ashmawy (10 فبراير 2011)

مشكور وجزاك الله خيرا
فقط يحتاج لمزيد من الجهد


----------



## احمد الرجا (10 فبراير 2011)

سوف اطلع واتاقش الموضوع معك لانني ادرس هندسة الصوايخ 
تحياتي


----------



## كرامةعربي (19 فبراير 2011)

*سوف اطلع واتاقش الموضوع معك لانني ادرس هندسة الصوايخ 
تحياتي*​


----------



## horas2010 (1 أغسطس 2011)

مشكورررررررررررررررر


----------



## Naelkh (18 يناير 2013)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك كل الخير


----------

